# Oil covered feral



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey guys,

It's that time of year again... already have three fledglings and today I picked up a grounded pigeon from behind a bar after an employee called me. Apparently he has been there in the same condition for over a month. From what I can tell, he had his flights torn out. they are growing back already. His wings don't seem injured. But he seems to have been through a lot since he lost them! He is covered in a canary yellow substance of some sort and his head, chest, feet and under his wings are covered in grease and oil. I think it is from underneath the fat/oil dumping bin behind the bar/grill. He was close to it and I imagine he went under it to hide sometimes. 

I washed him with Dawn but there is still a lot of oil on him. I am going to give him another bath tomorrow. His poop is really dark, greasy, I think he has been consuming a lot while preening. I don't think he is in much danger of poisoning though, most (if not all) of it is food oil/grease, dirty and gross but not as toxic as if he'd been for a swim in the gulf, or something. 

Any suggestions? He seems to be a pretty good weight. Really pretty! Not sure where the yellow came from, it looks like someone tried to dye him or something. I think I've done everything I can do for now. He seemed to actually enjoy the bath, I imagine he hasn't had nice clean water touch his skin for awhile! We rubbed the feathers between our fingers quite hard but there is still a lot of gunk left in them. 

Hope everyone is doing well! Here are some pictures:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8749277&l=e9e995d570&id=529481666

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8749272&l=b6d9385108&id=529481666

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8749273&l=cc14a646fd&id=529481666

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8749279&l=3a54189a87&id=529481666

Obligatory poo picture

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8749275&l=9e6c0b39ab&id=529481666


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Check your settings permissions on facebook for allowing anyone to see photos.
The links come up with the default "not allowed to view" page


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Oops!! Fixed!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi insomniac,


What a pretty Pigeon!

Unusual Wattles too.


What I do anymore with Oil-Pigeons or other related sorts, is quarenteen for a month or so in their own Cage set aside in case any PPMV is incubating, and, also, of course to have them under observation initially for any signs of illness or problems.

I keep them on good Foods, and do a few exams for old injuries or whatever, and, keep an eye on them for appetite and whatever.


Once I am satisfied their Health is good, they go into the free roam free fly free-for-all area, and, I let six months or so roll by, maybe more, maybe a year even, and, by then, they have grown in all new feathers and look like a Million Bucks, and, then, so long as all is well with their Strength and Flying History in the free rove and all, I release them.


They do not tend to go back to the Dumpster ways, even if they may go back and visit to see if old pals are still there...they tend to become members of the feral Flock outside, ro prefer good Seeds to fastfood junk, and, to do well from there.


Good luck!



Phil
Lv


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree , it is a lovely looking pigeon .
It would appear you've done a great job so far getting him clean ......that yellowish colour under the wing area is a bit of a mystery tho !

Good luck with him .


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Insomniac said:


> Any suggestions? He seems to be a pretty good weight. Really pretty! Not sure where the yellow came from, it looks like someone tried to dye him or something. I think I've done everything I can do for now. He seemed to actually enjoy the bath, I imagine he hasn't had nice clean water touch his skin for awhile! We rubbed the feathers between our fingers quite hard but there is still a lot of gunk left in them.


It sounds like you are doing all that is humanly possible for him and he is lucky to have you.

His colors remind me of those of the Egyptian Swift. I'm not saying that's what he is but all in all a very hansom bird. That yellow.... maybe Mountain Dew?? Take care and enjoy.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I meant to say, if the Pigeon has a kind of 'Oil' which CAN be washed away, then, I wash the heck out of them many times.

Often though, they have stuff on them which is oxidized and wax-like or not soluable in Soaps or Detergents...and, so long as this does not seem to be making fumes or being a toxic hazard to them, I just clean as best I can a few rounds, and then leave them be, and wait for all new Feathers to grow in.

Usually they do NOT like being 'bathed' anyway! Of course...Lol...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Poor bird...I think it will require repeated bathings over many days to remove the stuff.
Devon...*The poop looks terrible to me.* Has it improved any since you took the picture?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree, it seems a bit off. Of course, goodness knows what his/her diet must have been in the situation....

How is he eating ? How is her energy level ?

BTW...regarding the sorta grime Pidgey mentions....after a few Dawn baths and dryings...I usually get myself a super-soft toothbrush and occasionally 'comb' thru the feathers, working on one 'section' at a time...this removes add'l nasties which might be binding them, and allows the feathers to sorta recover.

I dunno...I would be inclined to call your buddy..."Chicken"....

....or maybe 'Rooster Cogburn'.... if a male....


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

If most of the oil is "foodstuff" orientated, the yellow may be staining from food colouring impregnated in the oil. Repeated bathing may bring it out through time. Theres plenty of things that would remove that sort of stuff from materials but wouldnt be safe on pigeons due to preening etc.
Just wondering though, 
butter, margerine or mineral oil is usually good at breaking down that sort of grime if left applied for a little while.
If you could make him a collar so he couldnt preen, rub some in, leave it a couple of hours (but keep an eye on him so he doesnt get collar off), then wash again, it may help. 
Only concern is that he definately doesnt preen, although short of giving him some bad poops, (no worse than hes got) dont think any ingestion would do much harm in the long run as hes survived in much worse.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

I know it has only been a few days but how is your little guy doing?


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

He is doing MUCH better! It only took one feeding of real food for his poops to normalize. They look just like my healthy resident pigeons now. Luckily for him most of the oil is from a restaurant, not vehicles, so it's probably not very toxic. The people I'm talking to from the restaurant said he eats stuff from under the dumpsters, greasy food and chunks from the grease trap. Pretty gross! He is loving the seeds!

He is a lot stronger now! I am giving him a bath every second day, he HATES them! The first one he didn't mind, but I think he was just weak. I am going to use a toothbrush on his chest and Q-tips on his head, which is where most of the remaining oil is. He is quite the character!

Why do you think his cere is like that? I remember someone saying it is related to age. 

And what breed of pigeon has that coloration, just out of curiosity? Kind of seagul like.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Insomniac said:


> He is doing MUCH better! It only took one feeding of real food for his poops to normalize. They look just like my healthy resident pigeons now. Luckily for him most of the oil is from a restaurant, not vehicles, so it's probably not very toxic. The people I'm talking to from the restaurant said he eats stuff from under the dumpsters, greasy food and chunks from the grease trap. Pretty gross! He is loving the seeds!
> 
> He is a lot stronger now! I am giving him a bath every second day, he HATES them! The first one he didn't mind, but I think he was just weak. I am going to use a toothbrush on his chest and Q-tips on his head, which is where most of the remaining oil is. He is quite the character!
> 
> ...


I can't help you there. Maybe someone with knowledge of a most of the breeds will soon. The size of the cere is related to age but on this bird it looks flesh colored. So I just got to say I don't know.

Good to hear that it is doing better. You are a good person for helping the helpless.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Eating food from the grease trap ?

Sounds like MY diet while I was in my 20's and 30's !!!!!

The wattle is probably just his genes. I would still be inclined to say, as others have, that somewhere in his lineage he has a Fancy or Flyer in there....


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Jaye said:


> Eating food from the grease trap ?
> Sounds like MY diet while I was in my 20's and 30's !!!!!....


aah but back in them days it was probably real grease and real food - not the processed synthetic fast food crap they have nowadays


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Indeedy...the old-school sorta grease which went straight to the arteries, lickety-split..... as opposed to the modern processed sort which makes stops at other organs along the way.

....yes, the good ol'days....


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

What's the story on this bird now????


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

He is doing REALLY well!! He is a feisty old guy! He has most of the oil off, aside from a heavier layer creating a sort of "bib" on his chest. I imagine a lot will have to be molted out. He has already regrown his flights and can fly very well, but he has a minor injury and after a lot of activity his wing seems a bit sore. He has no breaks and it isn't swollen so I think it was injured awhile ago when he was first grounded. I imagine he will be a permanent flock member because of this. He coos every night for over an hour, so definitely a male! I am excited to introduce him to my flock after his quarantine period.


----------

